# 23rd March - Kneesworth daytime meet. (Cancelled)



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I have been asked to start the thread re the above. Two things:

1) We don't have to meet at Kneesworth if you feel a change is required but there must be a decent place which caters for kids etc Â suggested,

2) Dates I thought of were both Sundays, the 23rd or the 30th. for about 12.30/1.00 oclock The 30th could be a problem because its Mothering Sunday and I know that I will have to make the effort to go and see my Motherinla....Mothe.....Mot......M... its no good, I just cant bring myself to type the word but I think you know who I mean 

Anyway, the floor is open for discussion, lets get discussing.

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Graham.

I'm ok for either date but would prefer the 30th.

A change of venue might be nice too. Unfortunately I don't know of many places around there. I know Phil suggested a place.. any views?

Mayur


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Will your mum get upset Mayur on the 30th if you don't visit her?

Phil suggested a place only about 10 miles further away from the current place.

I would personally be interested in a place closer to Suffolk so it doesn't take for ages to come.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Will your mum get upset Mayur on the 30th if you don't visit her?
> 
> Phil suggested a place only about 10 miles further away from the current place.
> 
> I would personally be interested in a place closer to Suffolk so it doesn't take for ages to come. Â


I'll see my Mum early in the morning... my Mum's never upset with me... she loves me too much  Vlastan, you do however have a point... hmmm maybe a rethink on the date...


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Mayur, the place suggested by Phil is called The Cambridge Motel and it's on the A10 at Shepreth between Royston & Cambridge. It has a large carpark and is easy to get to, but that's all I know about the place


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Mayur, the place suggested by Phil is called The Cambridge Motel and it's on the A10 at Shepreth between Royston & Cambridge. Â It has a large carpark and is easy to get to, but that's all I know about the place Â


Sounds good. Will you be attending huTTers?

Is it too far for you Vlastan?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Not sure if I will or won't be there yet Mayur. I get back from Vegas that week and I have already been getting grief from 'er indoors about the amount of time I spend with the 'car club'  so I guess I should spend some quality time with the missus...oh and did someone mention mothering Sunday  I guess I will have to be the dutiful son at some point during the day


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i have spoken to the people at the motel and told them we might be coming over there. If we can organise a date and time and numbers i'll book a table 
Cheers


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well it is 10 miles less to drive!!

If the weather is nice...why not come over?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Folks,
So has the 23rd been set?
If so, count me in Phil.
Mayur


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

no one has confirmed a date/time/location yet ???


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> no one has confirmed a date/time/location yet ???


Hi Phil,
Maybe we need to shout a bit...
"ANYBODY OUT THERE?.... HOW ABOUT THE 23RD?... I'SAY, HOW ABOUT THE 23RD?"
...... did you hear a response Phil?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

what you say? :


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> what you say? :


"I SAID, HOW ABOUT THE 23RD?" blimey... ears need cleaning or what ???


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK, as I started the thread off I'm going to say that it IS going to be on the 23rd of this month at 12.30. Phil, can you arrange the motel you suggested and organise a table. There doesn't seem that many people interested at the moment, so just for now, say 8 people (us plus partners) if more turn up then we can always join some more tables together.

How does that sound?

Graham


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry guys but I am invited out to a special lunch that day, have a great time Phil,Graham et all. John


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Something's come up and I cannot make the meet. So sorry chaps... will make it next time time though.
mayur


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Graham you have IM


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

March meeting cancelled then 

Graham


----------

